# Hemi playin with the flirtpole



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Some pics I snapped earlier of Hemi. Sorry so many; found a new mode on my camera


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking great! Nice shots


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

gives me chills thats one amazing looking dog
:clap::hammer:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome looking dog man! As a matter of fact I love all your dogs! haha


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

Am I missing the bait in the pics or does he really go after a piece of PVC pipe like that???


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow he is so muscular. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Awwwwe, it's Hemi girl, she looks great!*
Found out today Lily loves her some water 

Had to throw in a couple of one of her mini-me(s)


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought Hemi was a girl. I became a fan after an earlier set of photos, but she is just awesome.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks folks. Yes Hemi is a female  

And yes, no bait; she doesn't need it. She catches the ropes/hides too quick. She still catches the pvc, but I have better control of it and is a little easier to get from her. Although if I don't get it quick enough she will crush it. 

Lil Lily's looking good, glad shes taken to the water!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking dog..ripped to sherds lol


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Fine specimin she is!!! I thought that looked like a flirtless pole. LOL


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Those are some really stinkin awesome pics! great captures indeed!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very good looking bulldog!


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

Those are some awesome shots. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I see you found "Awesome Mode" on your camera.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all. It is a Canon XSI. Its been a pretty good starter DSLR


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

she is awsome! Gotta love the OFRN . I will have one some day...


----------

